# Husqvarna 266XP initial setup



## Nailgunner (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi. All a bit new to milling, but my father fancied giving it a shot, he's into large carpentry projects. I've secured a decent looking Husky 266XP with a 20" bar, we'll build our own mill attachment. Couple of points:

- Saws like this usually come with a 7 pin sprocket. Should we keep this or drop to 6 to allow for a severe duty cycle and increased loading?

- Chain, should we just file a stock semi-chisel to a reduced angle (10-15 degrees) to get going? Or is it better to find a ripping chain from the outset?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not even sure where you'd find a 6-pin sprocket, but I wouldn't bother. You _could_ try .325 chain on a 7-pin sprocket to slow the chain down a bit, but I don't think a 266 would have a problem with 3/8" on a 7-pin. Especially since that 20" bar will give you about 16" cutting capability once mounted on a mill. Just run the saw a little on the rich side, and make absolutely sure all your cutters and rakers are filed exactly the same - it's much more important with milling than with falling and bucking.

One thing I would suggest is trying 3/8 .050 low-profile ripping chain. It'll reduce the load on the saw, cut faster, and cut a narrower kerf. It won't stand up to being re-filed as many times though, so it's best in clean wood preferably without bark. I just bought regular low-pro semi-chisel and filed the teeth back to 10° as it was the cheapest way to go locally, but Baileys has ripping chain in this configuration all ready to go. Not sure what you have easily available across the pond there though.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 11, 2009)

I have milled a ton of wood with my 268xp and other than running it a wee bit rich I haven't changed anything. It has a 32" bar on it (26" max cut with the mill and oiler on) and I do have to baby it at capacity, but it sails through the kinds of cuts that you'll be making with that length of bar (especially 12" and under). My 272xp has more guts for sure but I'd think that the difference between your 266 and my 268 would be nearly negligible. 

J. D.


----------



## Nailgunner (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheers. The bar is actually a 0.058" gauge and the chain is shagged-out chisel, so I'll try Oregon S70 semi-chisel as a starting point. I'll think about reducing the cutter angle a couple of degrees at a time. 

Is chipper any good? i notice Oregon and Carlton still make it.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 15, 2009)

duffontap said:


> I have milled a ton of wood with my 268xp and other than running it a wee bit rich I haven't changed anything. It has a 32" bar on it (26" max cut with the mill and oiler on) and I do have to baby it at capacity, but it sails through the kinds of cuts that you'll be making with that length of bar (especially 12" and under). My 272xp has more guts for sure but I'd think that the difference between your 266 and my 268 would be nearly negligible.
> 
> J. D.



Don't you just love that 268?

lotta heart for a little saw....I've run mine for 17 years now.


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 15, 2009)

Chipper chain won't cut as fast but will last a lot longer before needing to be filed down. It's a better choice when cutting dirty logs or those with a lot of furrowed bark (the furrows trap airborne dust and dirt).


----------



## duffontap (Mar 16, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Don't you just love that 268?
> 
> lotta heart for a little saw....I've run mine for 17 years now.




Yes, it has been a great saw. Best $50 I ever spent!

Josh


----------

